# The Cemetery Vote - Sex, Drugs and Election Fraud



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

A disenchanted drug dealer, a fired cop, an ex-con philosopher, an idealist politician, an ambitious porn star, oddball twin hackers ... They're all here: Election Day is coming, and Jace has grown tired of moving coke for El Guapo, so he takes a gig ferrying day laborers to the polls for some ballot-box stuffing. Meanwhile, Dan is waiting for a shoulder injury to heal as he tries to save his job on the police department, so takes a stab at producing Internet sex shows. But then he decides to fake evidence that the election was stolen and sell it to the losing candidate in a U.S. Senate race. Nothing goes well. It's a political thriller with philosophical underpinnings - plus a love story, or rather two or three or four of them.



An excerpt:

"Well, I don't know," she said. "They said they wanted someone really good who wasn't in politics. Someone who could do a bunch of stuff real quick."
"What's 'a bunch of stuff?' "
"I don't know. It's for Election Day. But there's some stuff to do beforehand. They asked me if I knew anybody who was pretty cool, could be low key, y'know, and was smart."
'Low key? What's that mean?"
'Well, I don't know, I think they said: 'Someone who can keep his mouth shut.' "
"Well, that I can do."
But he thought to himself: Uh-oh. Sounds like another "job" I won't be able to put on a resume.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Steve, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve, I skimmed your post quickly and thought, boy, that sounds like the recent election here in Monterey County. Truth just about equals fiction these days in politics. Okay, you piqued my interest. I'm off to try the sample.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

chbunn said:


> Truth just about equals fiction these days in politics.


The Cemetery Vote was based on true stories; I was a newspaper reporter in Southern California in the 1990s and I wanted to 'memorialize' some of the things I'd seen and learned in a novel. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

The Cemetery Vote was named to Kindle Nation's Indie Hall of Fame!!

http://bit.ly/h5PrrI


----------



## nealsillars (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like politics in the US are similar to here in Spain!

Good luck with the book.

Neal


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, Neal! Election politics have many things in common in Western democracies. But there are also some specifics. Best wishes for the success of your book, too!!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm starting on this tonight.

My first novel was inspired by newspaper experience, as well. (Also a pretty big dash of inspiration from campaign spokesperson duties!)


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

17% of the way in. I like this a lot.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Cemetery Vote was featured on The Indie Spotlight this week!! 

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=4833


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Many more people have discovered and purchased The Cemetery Vote thanks to the spectacular display on Ereader News Today:

http://bit.ly/jmPLoj

And last week's sponsorship on Pixel of Ink.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Big Al gave four stars to Cemetery Vote!  http://bit.ly/ol85VD


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Every time I see your title, I love it anew. The Cemetery Vote!

We have Gerry Mander, the real guy for whom inventive election fraud was named, just up the road here, but he never thought of the cemetery vote!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Andre!!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a fun read -- I love this kind of stuff (and I'm glad it's not a zombie novel)!

Btw, "The Bishop Moves Diagonally" is a gorgeous title and cover.

Congrats!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Steven!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Five Star review at Red Adept!!  http://redadeptreviews.com/the-cemetery-vote-by-steve-silkin/


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks to those who have bought Cemetery Vote recently!!  And thanks to Sheryl Arne for a good review!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1WP8I8YNG6AMP/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Two new reviews for Cemetery Vote!!  (I especially liked Penny's comments ...)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Cemetery-Vote-ebook/product-reviews/B003U2RSLO/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

It's the right time to refresh the book with a new cover. Hell, this is going to be a lovely election, with the likely nominees your actual Cemetery Vote!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you ANDRE!! I'm giving it a polish and thinking about a new cover!!

How did we get to a point in American history where a presidential candidate who has NO support among anyone capable of even a modicum of intellectual reasoning looks like he has a shot at the White House? For the answer to that question, read the Cemetery Vote, which seems more relevant than ever.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

As I look back on Cemetery Vote, and last week's events in Arizona ("oh gee, we *underestimated* the number of voters") I realize that plus ca change, plus c'est la meme chose ...


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

I am new preparing a new edition with a new cover of Cemetery Vote thanks to the suggestion of Andre Jute!! Thank you Andre!!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Good on you, Steve. That bunch of not-so-golden oldies Americans currently likely to be presidential nominees are already a whole Cemetery Vote. Free publicity for your book!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Andre Jute said:


> Good on you, Steve. That bunch of not-so-golden oldies Americans currently likely to be presidential nominees are already a whole Cemetery Vote. Free publicity for your book!


Indeed! Will be ready soon after the cover artist completes her work!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

I am now preparing a new edition with a new cover of Cemetery Vote thanks to the suggestion of Andre Jute!! Thank you Andre!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Vote early. Vote often. Vote from beyond the grave.


----------

